

Athens Startup Weekend Entrepreneurship Forged in Fire - doxaras
http://niobiumlabs.com/athens-startup-weekend-had-it-all/

======
hypest
I was there in this Startup Weekend and the difference was really stark!
Inside, people trying to disrupt the status quo by CREATING, while downtown
Athens others trying to disrupt it by DESTROYING!

Never doubted my preference to be in the CREATING side...

